# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GCPro Key تحديثات :  GcProKey UPDATE34 released 07-03-16

## mohamed73

*GcProKey UPDATE34 released 07-03-16* *GCPROGSMTOOL V1.0.0.0027 released.*   *Added:* *W**orld's* *F**irst Samsung Tab Sprint_Unlock:* *Samsung S7 Sprint model Supported !!*     *FRP* *R**emove Support:* *FRP remove support via ADB for HTC,MOTOROLA (OLD) & others...* *Android tab FRP_Remove*   *LG H631 & US991 FRP Remove Support* *Old Bootloader Only*    *Samsung Tab Readinfo ADB:* *Samsung model UART enable disable status..* *Note:* *You can check if after dial *#0*#*  *OR**battery tape uart is enabled or not*     *Improvements:* *Samsung FRP Remove support via ADB and root..*  *Android tab FRP_Remove*   *Mediacert write new models support.* *cdma device like uscelluler,boost etc*    *SPC/AKEY for new models.*  * MTK Direct Unlock.*  * LG IMEI Repair.*  * CERT_FILE_VERIFY.*   *adb_unlock old exynos fail to get security data & other security details.*   *adb_unlock binary was not read correct.*  * android readinfo adb and some other internal details.*  * Samsung readinfo uart will show CSC code now & connection method changed to match other cpu..*  * Samsung imeicert write speed.*   *adb related issue not able to find device.*   *mtk detection issue was present from last few update.*   *mtk imei repair support improved for new and old android os..*  * lg sprint unlocking.*   * qcn write support.*   * remove virus support.*  *yes still.
No pack unlike others..
No every year fee unlike others..
No activation unlike others..
No copy pasted solutions unlike others.
No new box for selling old solutions unlike others...*    *Do you feel it ?
Feel The Difference With GCPro.*   *Download Links:*
link1= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link2= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link3= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link4= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link5= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     				__________________
 Best Regards
Faisal_Computer
General Manager
GPGIndustries

----------

